# 7 hours at Amman airport with a dog



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone with pet experience or knowledge of this airport? My company booked me with a 7 hour layover and my dog is flying in cabin with me, so, what can we do?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Which company is handling the shipment? Have you asked them?


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Ended up not traveling with dog. Would have been a carry on pup, though, so no company.


----------

